# Man awaiting deportation released from jail



## old medic (3 Jan 2009)

Man awaiting deportation released from jail
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/winnipeg/2009/01/02/7903291.html
By PAUL TURENNE, SUN MEDIA



> A Norwegian tourist convicted earlier this week of importing graphic images of incestuous child pornography into Canada will be free to spend the next few days soaking in the sights of Winnipeg or visiting with his 17-year-old Internet girlfriend as he awaits deportation.
> 
> Martin Stenstadvolden, 23, was arrested at the Winnipeg airport Nov. 6 because his laptop contained digital images, cartoons and a video of child pornography — some of it featuring girls as young as two and much of it featuring fathers and daughters performing sex acts on each other.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Jan 2009)

That is friggen spectacluar, the images were "unsavoury" and not "sexual" WTF?!? I am sure the parents of that winnepeg girl would be thrilled at allowing their daughter to spend time with this guy.


----------

